# Moving on from Zaino...to what?



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Another thread prompted me to ask...

Ive been using Zaino for many years. IMO superior to waxes (for my cars) and happy with results. I am not maintaining garage queens wth 30 year old factory paint... 

My use runs the gamut- paint correction details for family on occasion; bi-annual full details; and one in a while a maintenance application of zaino between details.

As a reference my bi-annual is:

Wash (dont care what, something from autozone)
Clay (use car wash and DI water 1:4 in a spray for lube)
Paint correction as required for microscrtches- Menzerna MP then SIP
PC 7224 with lake country orange and white pads
Zaino- Z2/Z5 4,5 total coats- usually applied with red pad

In between these details, careful bucket hand wash every 2 weeks, DI rinse, etc, etc

So should I replace Zaino? Im leaning towards: menzerna Power Lock; WOlfgang DGPS or Blackfire WDS. (My guess is Menzerna makes the Wolfgang product)

Thoughts?

Thx


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

if you like it stick with it but if you want a change the above are great, but I would say consider Sonax Polymer Net Shield


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

I switched from Z to Optimum, and I think the results are better, with less effort.

I've still got 1/2 full bottles of Z2, Z5, Z8, ZCS which don't get touched because I like how easy the Opti stuff is to use, and how good it looks.

If you go with OptiCoat, washes become very quick & easy - almost nothing sticks, and it has lasted almost 3 years now.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I use MeGuiar's NXT Generation 2 and ZyMol.

CA


----------



## KAP8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Years ago I went from Zaino to Blackfire Wet Diamond. Then I went from that to 22ple as my sealant and Dodo Juice White Diamond as my carnauba.


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

I am suprised more people have not chimed in with their favorite sealant. I have yet to personally seal my car; however, Menzerma PowerLock and the Optimum Opti-Seal seems to be popular options. Anyone compare these 3 products?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Einszett Glanz FTW! Topped with Dodo blue velvet pro


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

This thread is beginning to sound like orders at Starbucks!


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

^^^
That's funny. Well done BigDeep1.

I've been trying Powerlock for the last few months, first on the DD and now the coupe. Great stuff and you can layer it after 3 hrs. 
I usually put sealants and waxes on by hand then buff it off by hand but this time I used a Farecla black pad, very similar to the LC black. Soft as the dickens. The Powerlock went on really quickly and super thin, much better than I could have done by hand and the coverage was perfect. Sometimes I think I miss areas when I do manual applications.

Anyway, try Powerlock, it's a winner. Easy on, easy off, super shine, super long lasting. It's like a win x 4.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Johnz3mc said:


> ^^^
> That's funny. Well done BigDeep1.
> 
> I've been trying Powerlock for the last few months, first on the DD and now the coupe. Great stuff and you can layer it after 3 hrs.
> ...


Johnz3mc, I agree with you that Powerlock works well goes on easy and wipes off clean. It gives a nice shine and I like the slick feeling it leaves on the paint. Have you tried the Sonax Polymer Net Shield?


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Not yet GCP. 
I've been looking at it and thinking I'd like to give it a try. Maybe later this season, maybe next, but it's definitely on the 'try' list though. 
I've decided I need more cars to try stuff on.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

BigDeep1 said:


> I am suprised more people have not chimed in with their favorite sealant. I have yet to personally seal my car; however, Menzerma PowerLock and the Optimum Opti-Seal seems to be popular options. Anyone compare these 3 products?


I'm not surprised, because how many people have used all of these things? The main reason I didn't chime in until now is because out of the OP's list, I only tried one thing! And I have a bunch of stuff! I've not tried OOS.



ard said:


> Another thread prompted me to ask...
> 
> Ive been using Zaino for many years. IMO superior to waxes (for my cars) and happy with results. I am not maintaining garage queens wth 30 year old factory paint...
> 
> ...


It's good that you're happy with your current regimen. I've never tried Zaino. Menz lasts forever, to me. As time goes by, I tend to think of it like a permanent coating more and more, even if it's "only" been 1.5 years since I applied it's last coat. One coat. I had one hairline scratch once since on the hood, and it took a lot of polishing to get through the sealant coat to barely graze the scratch.

I have the impression that my choice of Griot's soap and Dry Me Crazy towels do not hurt its longevity.

I can't remember the last time I did a two bucket wash on my car. In fact, sometimes during lazier moments, I use ONR.

No scratches. Spray test still shows healthy beading, at least for a sealant.

If you enjoy reupping your LSP, I cannot recommend Menzerna, because you'll have either have to wait a long time before you need to, or you have to slave away and machine polish the entire car just to try to use a different product. Well, that is my current impression as of this moment.

(p.s. what does biannual mean to you? Twice a year, right? And not once every two years. What a confusing word! At least I know what people mean when they say "irregardless"...)


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Johnz3mc said:


> Not yet GCP.
> I've been looking at it and thinking I'd like to give it a try. Maybe later this season, maybe next, but it's definitely on the 'try' list though.
> I've decided I need more cars to try stuff on.


Thanks, I think I will give it a try. ILOVEMYCAR has me thinking I will not need to try another sealant for a while since I just put the Powerlock on a couple of days ago.


----------



## dudley07726 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have been using Zaino for years and have been very happy with it. I don't feel the need to change.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I really like the Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0. I'm looking for a great top coat product. The Wolfgang Fuzion Carnauba Polymer Estate Wax doesn't seem to pop the way the sealant does after application as a second coat. I allow a 24-hour cure time before applying the top coat.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I mean semi annual- 2 times a year. Bi-annual can mean both...yes, confusing. Sorry. I do get the impression that I will get longer service with newer products.

Question- those using a sealant then a wax top coat. I assume you then only use top coats forever? If you need to reapply sealant you would need a full strip, yes?

Thx


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I reapply sealant every 6-9 months and prefer to start with a "fresh" surface: 1. Clay, 2. Polish Enhancer, 3. Sealant, 4. Top Coat.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> if you like it stick with it but if you want a change the above are great, but I would say consider Sonax Polymer Net Shield


Phil,
Why do you prefer Sonax sealant?
What would you recommend for a low abrasive polish?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Some thing low abrasive would be Menzerna SF4000 or even lower Menzerna SF4500.

Did you take a look at the video of the water beading properties of Sonax PNS?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUC0yUZXAbtH1BIj2ZU1z9aQ&v=xsYIncQy-Sg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DlnUcEecqI


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Some thing low abrasive would be Menzerna SF4000 or even lower Menzerna SF4500.
> 
> Did you take a look at the video of the water beading properties of Sonax PNS?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUC0yUZXAbtH1BIj2ZU1z9aQ&v=xsYIncQy-Sg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DlnUcEecqI


Impressive...thanks. I'll try it.


----------

